# Would apprenticeship be for me?



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Aye Carumba.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I'd go for the apprenticeship program if I were you. I don't think your to old to get started in this trade. Good luck.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## luby104 (Mar 28, 2009)

The more ...the merrier!

*Welcome. *

Them dern'd ****** :red_indian:


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

I'd go for voice/data/video tech installer if I was you.

Sure seems to fit well with your past experience.

Good Low voltage guys seem to be in much higher demand here than inside wiremen.


----------

